# jäsen / raaja



## Gavril

_Naulakolla on useat jäsenet / raajat, jolle voi jättää päähineitä ja vaatteita.

Voi kun hongalla on mahtavat jäsenet / raajat!

Ihmisillä yleensä käsitetään olevan viisi pääjäsentä / pääraajaa, eli pää, käsivarret, sekä jalat.

Meidän yhtiöllämme on moni jäsen / raaja, jotka ulottuvat kaikkialle maailmassa.

Ilmavoimat ovat puolustusvoimien jäsen / raaja.

Voi sanoa vartalonkin olevan ruumiin jäsen._ [I'm pretty sure that _raaja_ wouldn't work here, but I was curious if _jäsen_ would.]


Kiitos vielä kerran!


----------



## Ригель

Naulako_ssa_ on _paljon paikkoja_, _joihin_ voi jättää päähineitä ja vaatteita. [Myös _koukkuja_ kävisi, mutta kuulostaa ehkä turhan täsmälliseltä.]

Voi kun hongalla on mahtavat _raajat_! [Honka on harvinainen, kaunokielinen sana, joten tämä kuulostaa hyvin runolliselta - kansankielellä sanottuna _puulla _on mahtavat_ oksat_.]

Ihmisillä yleensä käsitetään olevan viisi _pääjäsentä_ eli pää, käsivarret, sekä jalat. [Päästä ei voi puhua raajana, jäsenenäkin se on hieman kyseenalainen.]

Meidän yhtiöllämme on mon_ta_ _haaraa_, jotka ulottuvat kaikkialle maailmassa.

Ilmavoimat ovat puolustusvoimien _haara._

Voi sanoa vartalonkin olevan ruumiin jäsen. [Vartalo ja ruumis ovat melkein synonyymejä, joten tämä ilmaisu ei oikein toimi. Korkeintaan voisi ehkä puhua _ruumiinosasta._]


----------



## Gavril

Ригель said:


> Voi sanoa vartalonkin olevan ruumiin jäsen. [Vartalo ja ruumis ovat melkein synonyymejä, joten tämä ilmaisu ei oikein toimi. Korkeintaan voisi ehkä puhua _ruumiinosasta._]



Sanakirjani tarjoaa _vartalo_-sanan englannin _torso_-sanan käännökseksi, ja tarkoitin käyttää _vartaloa_ siinä merkityksessä. Mitä sanaa olisit käyttänyt sen sijaan?

Siitä huolimatta, kuinka tämä ruumiinosa sanotaan suomeksi, voidaanko luokitella se "jäseneksi"?

Hyvää lauantaita


----------



## Ригель

Hei! Valitettavasti suomen kielessä ei ole hyvää vastinetta englannin kielen sanalle _torso. _Sanan _vartalo _ensisijainen merkitys on _body. _Sanan _ruumis _ensisijainen merkitys on _corpse, _mutta sillä voidaan myös tarkoittaa sanaa _body, _kun ajatuksena on _body vs. spirit _eli _ruumis_ _vs._ _henki, _tai yhdyssanoissa kuten _ruumiinosa, ruumiinkieli, ruumiinvamma (body part, body language, bodily injury) etc.

_Itse kääntäisin sanan _torso _mielummin sanalla _ylävartalo _tai _keskivartalo, _mutta nämäkään eivät ole ruumiin_jäseniä, _vaan ruumiin_osia. _Toinen vaihtoehto on jättää sana _torso_ kääntämättä eli käyttää sitä suomalaisena sanana, mutta tällöin se on edelleen ruumiin_osa. Ruumiinjäsen _on ensisijaisesti sama kuin _raaja _eli _limb_. Tämän vuoksi en käyttäisi _pää_stä sanaa _ruumiinjäsen, _enkä mielellään kutsuisi sitä yhdeksi _pääjäsen_istä. En ole koskaan kuullut sanaa _pääjäsen, _kun puhe on vartalosta, mutta sinun esimerkkilauseessasi se kuulostaa ihan kelvolliselta sanalta.

Toivottavasti tämä selvensi sanojen merkityksiä!


----------



## Gavril

Ригель said:


> Hei! Valitettavasti suomen kielessä ei ole hyvää vastinetta englannin kielen sanalle _torso. _Sanan _vartalo _ensisijainen merkitys on _body. _Sanan _ruumis _ensisijainen merkitys on _corpse, _mutta sillä voidaan myös tarkoittaa sanaa _body, _kun ajatuksena on _body vs. spirit _eli _ruumis_ _vs._ _henki, _tai yhdyssanoissa kuten _ruumiinosa, ruumiinkieli, ruumiinvamma (body part, body language, bodily injury) etc.
> 
> _Itse kääntäisin sanan _torso _mielummin sanalla _ylävartalo _tai _keskivartalo, _mutta nämäkään eivät ole ruumiin_jäseniä, _vaan ruumiin_osia. _Toinen vaihtoehto on jättää sana _torso_ kääntämättä eli käyttää sitä suomalaisena sanana, mutta tällöin se on edelleen ruumiin_osa. Ruumiinjäsen _on ensisijaisesti sama kuin _raaja _eli _limb_. Tämän vuoksi en käyttäisi _pää_stä sanaa _ruumiinjäsen, _enkä mielellään kutsuisi sitä yhdeksi _pääjäsen_istä. En ole koskaan kuullut sanaa _pääjäsen, _kun puhe on vartalosta, mutta sinun esimerkkilauseessasi se kuulostaa ihan kelvolliselta sanalta.
> 
> Toivottavasti tämä selvensi sanojen merkityksiä!



Kyllä selvensi, kiitos vielä kerran!


----------



## hui

raaja, jäsen =_ [limb] _liikkumiseen käytetty *parillinen* (sekä iso ja "itsenäinen") ruumiinosa (käsi, jalka tai siipi; onko niitä muita?)

*Raaja* on parempi vaihtoehto, koska jäsen voi kuulostaa hassulta. Pää tai vartalo ei ole raaja eikä jäsen vaan *ruumiinosa*.

*Vartalo* lienee yleensä ihan hyvä käännös englannin sanalle _torso_. Jos asiayhteydestä ei ilmene, kuuluvatko raajat mukaan, niin sillä ei luultavasti ole suurtakaan merkitystä.

Mielestäni huonoja sanan _torso_ käännöksiä:

*Ylävartalo* on minusta ruumiin yläosa vatsasta ylöspäin ("paidan peittämä ruumiinosa"), kädet ja ehkä pääkin joko mukana tai ilman niitä.
*Keskivartalo* on minusta suunnilleen "bikinien ylä- ja alaosan" välinen vartalon osa.

vartalo (anat.) =
_a) torso = body (d)
b) torso + limbs = _keho – pää – kaula
_
body (anat.) =
__c) torso + limbs + head + neck = _keho, ruumis_
d) torso = _vartalo (a)


----------

